

I Went to a Texas Jail to Roast the Inmates - anth1y
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/jeff-ross/incarceration-in-america_b_7568880.html

======
mschuster91
> Being in the "Shu" means having zero human interaction for indefinite
> periods of time; if you're in there, you have to defecate through a hole in
> the floor.

This is intolerable. People wonder why inmates get out of prison more fucked
up than they were before prison? This is the answer.

